# Brisket Rub



## GetSmokedMN (Jun 1, 2018)

Looks like tomorrows forecast here is calling for rain all day so instead of planting food plots for the deer, I decided I'm gonna try my first brisket. Just wondering if anyone out there has any input on a rub for it? I've read to just do a simple 50/50 salt and pepper rub but I've also seen people putting other stuff on there too. I have plenty of my pork rub to use but I would assume I would want to use something different on beef. Thanks for the help!


----------



## link (Jun 1, 2018)

I have used different rubs and they all gave good results but I have switched to using only Salt and Pepper on my Briskets. I have found this gives me the best results and my family likes it much better. Lets the Beef flavor shine.

So my vote is just salt and pepper.
Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2018)

I think most guys just use S&P, but another good choice is Montreal steak seasoning.
Al


----------



## ristau5741 (Jun 1, 2018)

I been coming up with my own, with different variations pretty much sticking with an 8:3:1:1 ratio
never seems to go wrong. 

8 parts brown sugar
3 parts salt  (amount varies depending on type of salt & size of crystals, less for fine ground table salt)
1 part spices (garlic powder, black pepper, etc)
1 part leafy green spice (basil, parsley. etc)

Only problem I'm trying to beat is clumping of the brown sugar while rub is in storage.


----------



## ristau5741 (Jun 2, 2018)

Looked it up,  regarding the salt, my research is as follows

1 cup table salt = 2 cups Diamond Crystal  kosher salt
1 cup table salt = 1 1/2 cups Morton Kosher salt

measuring as follows to fractionalize
48 tsp in a cup
16 tbsp in a cup
& 3 tsp in tbsp

there are 13 total parts,  3/13 should be salt or ~23% of the total mixture


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2018)

ristau5741 said:


> I been coming up with my own, with different variations pretty much sticking with an 8:3:1:1 ratio
> never seems to go wrong.
> 
> 8 parts brown sugar
> ...


----------



## mike243 (Jun 3, 2018)

To stop your rubs from clumping use Brownulated ,keep it as long as you want without clumps


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

I like old faithful, SPOG. 

Chris


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 7, 2018)

Salt
Pepper
Cayenne 
Chili powder


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 15, 2018)

I mix 1 cup Montreal steak seasoning to 1 cup brown sugar then add 1T each of black pepper, cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper and salt


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 6, 2018)

GetSmokedMN said:


> Looks like tomorrows forecast here is calling for rain all day so instead of planting food plots for the deer, I decided I'm gonna try my first brisket. Just wondering if anyone out there has any input on a rub for it? I've read to just do a simple 50/50 salt and pepper rub but I've also seen people putting other stuff on there too. I have plenty of my pork rub to use but I would assume I would want to use something different on beef. Thanks for the help!



How did the brisky turn out?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 6, 2018)

Jeff's Texas style rub works great. For me, I don't want sweet in my brisket so don't use anything with sugar or brown sugar in it. Franklin just uses salt and pepper for a "true" Texas style brisket.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 6, 2018)

Im such a dummy. I was looking online for SPOG rub and then looked up the acronym.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 6, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Im such a dummy. I was looking online for SPOG rub and then looked up the acronym.


Your not alone LOL, took me awhile to get all these acronyms down.


----------



## equinn (Sep 26, 2018)

When you apply the rub, do you let it sit overnight in the fridge, or just smoke it right away?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 26, 2018)

equinn said:


> When you apply the rub, do you let it sit overnight in the fridge, or just smoke it right away?



That depends on you and your tastes. I rub right before I put whatever on the smoker. Others let it sit and absorb overnight.

Chris


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 29, 2019)

mike243 said:


> To stop your rubs from clumping use Brownulated ,keep it as long as you want without clumps



 i just read this , and was wondering ,what is brownulated brown sugar . as i have never heard of this before .. thanks


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 12, 2019)

I used Montreal Steak for my last two.  The first one I used the seasoning right out of the jar.  The second time I ground the seasoning in a confer grinder.  I preferred the later.


----------

